# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Egg whites

## human project

I absolutely hate eating cooked eggs but I do it every day. One of my friends mixes liquid egg whites with grits and blends it for his pre workout meal... I'm thinkif about doing the same thing but I know I've herd you get better absorbsion from cooked eggs; "is this still the same case with liquid egg whites bc they are still pasteurized"

----------


## Rwy

I am with you man. Watching me eat eggs is comedy. I just start gagging and I will eventually puke if I dont get the out of my mouth. They absollutely repluse me

I can get away with hiding one egg in my lean beef any more then that and I get grossed out

----------


## Soar

Eggs are a pain in the butt sometimes.. This is why I started eating hard boiled

----------


## Back In Black

Yes HP, still the same. Cooked eggs yield almost double the proteins bioavailability. Uncooked eggs are only approx 50% bioavailable, pasteurised or not.

----------


## ironbeck

I friggin love eggs, but always hard boil a dozen or so for snacks in my lunchbox(bucket)..weird how everywhere in the country they have different names for the same shit?

----------


## Back In Black

> I friggin love eggs, but always hard boil a dozen or so for snacks in my lunchbox(bucket)..weird how everywhere in the country they have different names for the same shit?


You mean your bait box?

----------


## ironbeck

> You mean your bait box?


yea, I usually do have some sardines in there as well lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Yes HP, still the same. Cooked eggs yield almost double the proteins bioavailability. Uncooked eggs are only approx 50% bioavailable, pasteurised or not.


I rely on liquid/cartoned egg whites daily, so I researched this pretty extensively. From what I've gathered, the pasteurization process heats the whites up enough to kill the enzyme that is binding up some of the protein, thereby providing full bioavailability. I'll try and dig up the article that went into great detail to explain this. Stem, if you have any info to the contrary with specific regard to pasteurized cartoned whites, I'd love to have a look at it.

----------


## Back In Black

> I rely on liquid/cartoned egg whites daily, so I researched this pretty extensively. From what I've gathered, the pasteurization process heats the whites up enough to kill the enzyme that is binding up some of the protein, thereby providing full bioavailability. I'll try and dig up the article that went into great detail to explain this. Stem, if you have any info to the contrary with specific regard to pasteurized cartoned whites, I'd love to have a look at it.


I'll try and find it. It said the heat wasn't high enough. But then, it never said what heat it needed to be either. Homework for later!

----------


## Back In Black

http://m.jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full

It's nearly 15 years old but confirms 51% raw but homogenised and 90% for cooked.

I'm looking for a more up to date one see if it differs.

----------


## Back In Black

Further to the above, and indeed to the contrary, a large egg white producer over here claims that the pasteurisation process kills the avidin which enables 94% bio availability.

In all honesty, how many g's of protein are we talking here? Even if it is 50%, how many of you are putting in 50g's worth of whites. Even if you are, you are only missing out on 25g protein.

FYI, I never put whites in my meal replacement shakes, it's either whey or casein and cottage cheese!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I eat 99% egg whites, scrambled most every day. Try adding some hot sauce! 

I luv hard boiled eggs but the 5 g of fat, I eat sparingly.

----------


## alex.mitev

> I absolutely hate eating cooked eggs but I do it every day. One of my friends mixes liquid egg whites with grits and blends it for his pre workout meal... I'm thinkif about doing the same thing but I know I've herd you get better absorbsion from cooked eggs; "is this still the same case with liquid egg whites bc they are still pasteurized"


Why do you keep eating eggs, while you can`t stand them?

----------


## gbrice75

> http://m.jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full
> 
> It's nearly 15 years old but confirms 51% raw but homogenised and 90% for cooked.
> 
> I'm looking for a more up to date one see if it differs.


Thanks Stem. The below excerpt is from circa 2005:

_Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.

Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). A soft boiled or poached egg (at 70% albumin coagulation) is digested much easier as opposed to a fried or hard boiled egg. 2 soft boiled/poached eggs spend less than 2 hours in the stomach being digested, where 2 fried/hard boiled eggs spend over 3 hours in the stomach. Although fried/hard cooked eggs are digested just as completely as soft cooked eggs, it just takes longer for them to be completely digested and assimilated.

An egg white is about 10% protein and 90% water. It’s the proteins that cause the egg white to solidify when you cook it. Egg white proteins are long chains of amino acids. In a raw egg, these proteins are curled and folded to form a compact ball. Weak bonds between amino acids hold the proteins in this shape—until you turn up the heat. When heated, the weak bonds break and the protein unfolds. Then its amino acids form weak bonds with the amino acids of other proteins, a process called coagulation. The resulting network of proteins captures water, making a soft, digestible gel.

If you keep the heat turned up too high or too long when you cook an egg, the proteins in the egg white form more and more bonds, squeezing some of the water out of the protein network and making the egg white rubbery and increasing their digestion time.

So, basically the most bioavailable and readily assimilated egg proteins are either pasteurized raw eggs/egg products or soft cooked/poached eggs that have not reached 160 degrees at which point the proteins become coagulated/denatured and take longer to be completely digested and assimilated. I hope this helps clear up some questions .

If you want to save some money you can do this at home.It is possible to pasteurize eggs at home - and easily, too! Pasteurization is simply a process of heating a food to a specific temperature for a specific amount of time - designed to kill specific bacteria. It is known that salmonella bacteria are killed at temperatures of 140 degrees in about 3 1/2 minutes (or a higher temperature in less time). If a room temperature egg is held in a bowl of warm water - say, 142 degrees to be safe - for 3 1/2 minutes, the bacteria will be killed and the protein inhibitor neutralized. It takes 5 minutes for extra large or jumbo eggs. 

Place the room temperature eggs in a colander, and lower them into a pan or bowl of 142-degree water. Use an instant-read thermometer to be sure of the water temperature, and leave the thermometer in the water, to be sure that the temoerature is maintained. For medium or large eggs, leave them in the water for 3 1/2 minutes; for extra large or jumbo eggs, allow 5 minutes. Then remove the eggs, dry them, and refrigerate them, in a tightly-covered container. 

Eggs begin to cook at about 160 degrees, and will be "scrambled eggs" at 180 - but if the 142 degree temperature is maintained, the result is a safe egg that will act like a raw egg in recipes and will provide a fully usable protein source._

----------


## human project

> Thanks Stem. The below excerpt is from circa 2005:
> 
> Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.
> 
> Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). A soft boiled or poached egg (at 70% albumin coagulation) is digested much easier as opposed to a fried or hard boiled egg. 2 soft boiled/poached eggs spend less than 2 hours in the stomach being digested, where 2 fried/hard boiled eggs spend over 3 hours in the stomach. Although fried/hard cooked eggs are digested just as completely as soft cooked eggs, it just takes longer for them to be completely digested and assimilated.
> 
> An egg white is about 10% protein and 90% water. It's the proteins that cause the egg white to solidify when you cook it. Egg white proteins are long chains of amino acids. In a raw egg, these proteins are curled and folded to form a compact ball. Weak bonds between amino acids hold the proteins in this shape--until you turn up the heat. When heated, the weak bonds break and the protein unfolds. Then its amino acids form weak bonds with the amino acids of other proteins, a process called coagulation. The resulting network of proteins captures water, making a soft, digestible gel.
> 
> If you keep the heat turned up too high or too long when you cook an egg, the proteins in the egg white form more and more bonds, squeezing some of the water out of the protein network and making the egg white rubbery and increasing their digestion time.
> ...


Thanks for the info... Now my egg whites are already pasteurized so can I just add them to my grit and coffee shake out if the carton?? Or do they still need to be cooked???

----------


## Back In Black

Just pour them in and mix em up!

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks for the info... Now my egg whites are already pasteurized so can I just add them to my grit and coffee shake out if the carton?? Or do they still need to be cooked???


They don't 'need' to be cooked for any reason. So long as they're already pasteurized, it boils down to a matter of preference at that point.

----------


## gbrice75

Stem - I forgot to mention earlier - when I start my cut, I plan to go through about a carton (100g protein) per day. I've been relying on dairy way too much and I'm trying to correct that, so liquid egg whites will be a major staple in my diet this time around. At $4.50 a carton, it's not gonna be cheap... but at least I won't have to buy 8 tubs of cottage cheese at a clip!

----------


## supernatural28

Anyone tried "soft boiled eggs" ? It might sound gross to some people.. But it actually tastes great with some salt. Hard boiled eggs give me heartburn..3 soft boiled eggs and some fish oil is a good last meal of the day...Protein and Fat..

For breakfast, egg whites are good.. but not the cartoned/liquid ones,,I just don't like the taste..Why not use the natural egg..not a big difference prize range. I put some garlic and herb goat cheese in it..

----------


## gbrice75

> Anyone tried "soft boiled eggs" ? It might sound gross to some people.. But it actually tastes great with some salt. Hard boiled eggs give me heartburn..3 soft boiled eggs and some fish oil is a good last meal of the day...Protein and Fat..


Love soft boiled eggs!




> For breakfast eggs white are good.. but not the cartoned/liquid ones,,I just don't like the taste


What taste?!




> Why not use the natural egg..not a big difference prize range. I put some garlic and herb goat cheese in it..


Price range, no - but a huge difference macro-wise. When I'm looking for a lean protein source, whole eggs aren't on my list... and to take the time to separate white from yolk (not to mention the waste) would drive me insane.

----------


## Back In Black

> Stem - I forgot to mention earlier - when I start my cut, I plan to go through about a carton (100g protein) per day. I've been relying on dairy way too much and I'm trying to correct that, so liquid egg whites will be a major staple in my diet this time around. At $4.50 a carton, it's not gonna be cheap... but at least I won't have to buy 8 tubs of cottage cheese at a clip!


Cost is really why I don't do them. My cottage cheese intake is 200g daily (<10g carbs) That's just under half a lb. bulking or cutting it doesn't bother me. 5 cups of tea with a little milk in and that's the extent of my dairy when cutting. I don't think that's a lot but obviously carb content becomes a factor if you have a lot when cutting.

As it is I'm bulking and eating bran flakes every day with milk :Smilie: 

When i finally have my business set up I'll be back in the market for egg whites, they make a shake a much nicer texture than cc no matter how much you blend!

----------


## gbrice75

> Cost is really why I don't do them. My cottage cheese intake is 200g daily (<10g carbs) That's just under half a lb. bulking or cutting it doesn't bother me. 5 cups of tea with a little milk in and that's the extent of my dairy when cutting. I don't think that's a lot but obviously carb content becomes a factor if you have a lot when cutting.


200g is fine IMO too... that's nothing. My dairy intake is much more extensive... upwards of a tub of cottage cheese per day, Greek yogurt, not to mention whey and casein shakes... just too much for me. I want to cut it out as much as possible and see if a) I feel better with regard to bloating, etc. and b) my body composition responds favorably




> As it is I'm bulking and eating bran flakes every day with milk


Nice! I'm doing the same... except with sugar cereals.  :Frown: 




> When i finally have my business set up I'll be back in the market for egg whites, they make a shake a much nicer texture than cc no matter how much you blend!


Agreed. Tis' the reason I originally started using them, to thicken up my shakes, plus the added quality protein never hurts. I'm currently working on recipes for protein powder-less shakes using liquid egg whites.

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Stem - I forgot to mention earlier - when I start my cut, I plan to go through about a carton (100g protein) per day. I've been relying on dairy way too much and I'm trying to correct that, so liquid egg whites will be a major staple in my diet this time around. At $4.50 a carton, it's not gonna be cheap... but at least I won't have to buy 8 tubs of cottage cheese at a clip!


Great thread guys !! I have heard this debate for YEARS ! Great info.. 

Im a liquid egg white man myself (Wal Mart Great Value Brand 3.88 quart Its the Egg Beater Brand in WalMarts private label)

I drink quart a day Half first thing in morning and the other half before bedtime. Lays alot easier on the gut at bedtime (remember, Im old)

One problem....................... The GAS!!!! Im mean DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! I stink! Really bad !!! Its like I have a paper mill in my ass!

Tried Beano............ doesnt help, and of course, adding the the peanut butter doesnt help either

THOUGHTS???

----------


## gbrice75

> Great thread guys !! I have heard this debate for YEARS ! Great info.. 
> 
> Im a liquid egg white man myself (Wal Mart Great Value Brand 3.88 quart Its the Egg Beater Brand in WalMarts private label)
> 
> I drink quart a day Half first thing in morning and the other half before bedtime. Lays alot easier on the gut at bedtime (remember, Im old)
> 
> One problem....................... The GAS!!!! Im mean DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! I stink! Really bad !!! Its like I have a paper mill in my ass!
> 
> Tried Beano............ doesnt help, and of course, adding the the peanut butter doesnt help either
> ...


Lmao, I don't think there's anything you can really do man... horrendous gas is pretty common with egg whites unfortunately. I'm already HORRIBLE, and only drinking about 1/4 carton/day. I can't imagine when I start on a quart a day. My wife is gonna divorce me!

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Lmao, I don't think there's anything you can really do man... horrendous gas is pretty common with egg whites unfortunately. I'm already HORRIBLE, and only drinking about 1/4 carton/day. I can't imagine when I start on a quart a day. My wife is gonna divorce me!


My wife will not let me use the bathroom in our master bedroom. Its the guest bath for me only.

And she prefers that I wait until I leave the house, for my morning right of passage. Needless to say, the local Subway ladies have gotten use to it.............. They provide me with my on can of lysol.... Its good to be loved!!!

----------


## cj111

For some reason my gf asked me this morning if I woke up last night and cooked egg whites..I was like uh no. Then it dawned on me I went to the fridge round 2am and drank a 500ml container of whites and went back to sleep...it almost felt like a dream, stupid zma

----------


## < <Samson> >

the gas I get from eggs is nowhere near as bad as the gas I get from dairy. 

I make my whole eggs over easy then just eat them whole. I just can't think of a better way of downing over a half dozen eggs in under a couple of minutes.

----------


## gbrice75

> My wife will not let me use the bathroom in our master bedroom. Its the guest bath for me only.
> 
> And she prefers that I wait until I leave the house, for my morning right of passage. Needless to say, the local Subway ladies have gotten use to it.............. They provide me with my on can of lysol.... Its good to be loved!!!


lol... I've been banished to my own bathroom downstairs as well. lol @ the Lysol!

----------


## gbrice75

> the gas I get from eggs is nowhere near as bad as the gas I get from dairy.


This is what i'm hoping to find out for myself once I cut my dairy intake considerably. Something's gotta be causing my terrible gas, and I am relatively heavily dairy-reliant.

----------


## Back In Black

> Agreed. Tis' the reason I originally started using them, to thicken up my shakes, plus the added quality protein never hurts. I'm currently working on recipes for protein powder-less shakes using liquid egg whites.


You feel whey is an issue for you specifically? I only ever use isolate nowadays. If not you need a sugarless, aspartame free flavouring or put up with fruit on your cut.

----------


## Blitz777

Do you egg sluggers sleep in the same bed/room as someone with regularity? The gas I emit after drinking egg whites/products is... obscene. Can't do it, I'd blow my girl right out of the room.

----------


## Rwy

this thread got pretty funny

----------


## gbrice75

> You feel whey is an issue for you specifically? I only ever use isolate nowadays. If not you need a sugarless, aspartame free flavouring or put up with fruit on your cut.


Honestly, I'm not sure. That's the experiment - cutting down on my diary intake considerably. Currently, i'm using whey isolates, casein, and ON's pro complex which has a few different varieties of protein (whey peptides, isolates, etc)




> Do you egg sluggers sleep in the same bed/room as someone with regularity? The gas I emit after drinking egg whites/products is... obscene. Can't do it, I'd blow my girl right out of the room.


lol... yep... with my wife... and she surely gets dutch ovened at times. She's gotten up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and then comes back in huffing and puffing about how bad it is in the room... I'm apparently blasting off in my sleep!  :LOL:

----------


## Soar

I Dutch oven the girlfriend all the time. She's learning to deal with it.

----------


## cj111

I used to be a fan of doing those... until she started doing them back to me. That game ended abruptly

----------


## ElDude

> I Dutch oven the girlfriend all the time. She's learning to deal with it.


hahaha, nice

just switched to using egg whites outta the carton, I hate the amount of yolk I waste on a daily basis!

I am lucky to have my own office, but from 8:30-10 that places smells! Maybe thats why no one comes in my office in the morning.

----------


## gbrice75

> I used to be a fan of doing those... until she started doing them back to me. That game ended abruptly


Wow... fck that. Game OVER!




> hahaha, nice
> 
> just switched to using egg whites outta the carton, I hate the amount of yolk I waste on a daily basis!
> 
> I am lucky to have my own office, but from 8:30-10 that places smells! Maybe thats why no one comes in my office in the morning.


Bahaha!! Yep, probably a good assumption, lol

----------


## Papa Smurf

I even have to watch when Im driving........ leather seats bounced one back in my face, and I damned neared passout!!

Would lke to ask a quick one, without hijacking this great thread..................

I see alot of your guys drinking milk......................... Back in 2009, I can remember someone in nutriation section basicly saying that milk was the devil...... with its 12 grams of lactos sugar per cup, and that anyone over the age of 14 shouldnt go near it. Will have to go back and get that guys name........... has opinions changed about me beloved cow juice

----------


## Papa Smurf

> I used to be a fan of doing those... until she started doing them back to me. That game ended abruptly


Yea thats rough, I sleep with my hands between my wifes legs..... she's poped a wet one out on me more than once.......not to bad, unless you wake up and rub your face afterwards, that kinda sucks............. was that too much information?

----------


## gbrice75

> I even have to watch when Im driving........ leather seats bounced one back in my face, and I damned neared passout!!
> 
> Would lke to ask a quick one, without hijacking this great thread..................
> 
> I see alot of your guys drinking milk......................... Back in 2009, I can remember someone in nutriation section basicly saying that milk was the devil...... with its 12 grams of lactos sugar per cup, and that anyone over the age of 14 shouldnt go near it. Will have to go back and get that guys name........... has opinions changed about me beloved cow juice


To be honest, this topic/debate has been beaten to death on this board. My take on dairy is as follows:

1 - milk has a relatively high sugar content. I try to keep sugar as low as possible when cutting. As such, milk is off my menu

2 - digestion issues. Some people can handle dairy, others cannot. If you find yourself gaseous (perfect for this thread, right?), bloated, etc. then dairy probably isn't sitting well with you. 

3 - There is concern with milk being completely hormonal (estrogen). However, evidence as to how this would affect humans, if at all, is inconclusive at best

----------


## ElDude

> Yea thats rough, I sleep with my hands between my wifes legs..... she's poped a wet one out on me more than once.......not to bad, unless you wake up and rub your face afterwards, that kinda sucks............. was that too much information?


lmfao, never too much info Pop Smurf...

But I do think that is how people get that pink eye! Watch out!

----------


## Edwin23q

My wife kicked me out of the house once for the gas smell thanks to my 15 hard boiled eggs per day.
My 3 kids call me the egg white fart dad and that's no joke, lol

The smell is so bad sometimes that it makes me want to puke, omg lol
Trouble is , I'm sick of tuna, chicken breast, need to find a new animal to sacrifice that's rich in protein.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner

----------


## Papa Smurf

> To be honest, this topic/debate has been beaten to death on this board. My take on dairy is as follows:
> 
> 1 - milk has a relatively high sugar content. I try to keep sugar as low as possible when cutting. As such, milk is off my menu
> 
> 2 - digestion issues. Some people can handle dairy, others cannot. If you find yourself gaseous (perfect for this thread, right?), bloated, etc. then dairy probably isn't sitting well with you. 
> 
> 3 - There is concern with milk being completely hormonal (estrogen). However, evidence as to how this would affect humans, if at all, is inconclusive at best


Well...........that answers the cow juice ?

No comment on leather seats?  :Shrug:

----------


## gbrice75

> Well...........that answers the cow juice ?
> 
> No comment on leather seats?


lol... I'll say this - cloth seats are worse... that have an absorption quality about them... I'm telling you, if I took a whiff of the seat in my truck, i'm pretty sure I'd keel over right on the spot!

----------


## Rwy

> I used to be a fan of doing those... until she started doing them back to me. That game ended abruptly


You know I dated a girl that use to get such a kick out of me farting and I would throw in some grunting when I was in the bathroom. And then one day she left the door open and I heard her dropping a duece and farting. I broke up with her the next day

----------


## Blitz777

> You know I dated a girl that use to get such a kick out of me farting and I would throw in some grunting when I was in the bathroom. And then one day she left the door open and I heard her dropping a duece and farting. I broke up with her the next day


Pshh, rookie. A chick like that is a gem to find, just don't take her seriously. She's the type of chick you bring home and wear out for a while before punting her as far as you can.

----------


## boz

> I absolutely hate eating cooked eggs but I do it every day. One of my friends mixes liquid egg whites with grits and blends it for his pre workout meal... I'm thinkif about doing the same thing but I know I've herd you get better absorbsion from cooked eggs; "is this still the same case with liquid egg whites bc they are still pasteurized"


Ive cut out my egg whites, mainly due to the cost. What i used to do though and even now, i scramble my eggs in a saucepan, chuck it in a blender with skim milk not much milk at all, and smash it down i believe im still getting most of the protein since its still cooked, and the absorption of the protein, should still be no different as to eating it on its own.

----------


## gbrice75

> You know I dated a girl that use to get such a kick out of me farting and I would throw in some grunting when I was in the bathroom. And then one day she left the door open and I heard her dropping a duece and farting. *I broke up with her the next day*


Bahahaha!!!!  :LOL:

----------


## human project

> Do you egg sluggers sleep in the same bed/room as someone with regularity? The gas I emit after drinking egg whites/products is... obscene. Can't do it, I'd blow my girl right out of the room.


I wonder if this gas issue has anything to do with abdorbson of the egg white???!

----------


## Blitz777

> I wonder if this gas issue has anything to do with abdorbson of the egg white???!


Of course it does. More accurately, the digestion. High sulfur content = stink.

----------


## tod24

So back to the subject guys
The thread starts off saying it's better to cook eggs as the body digests them better then half way through it says its better not to cook them as they digest better then think it was stem that said its a matter of preferance lol 
So
Is it better to eat raw egs or cook them how much protien do you loose from cooking/not cooking?

----------


## gbrice75

> So back to the subject guys
> The thread starts off saying it's better to cook eggs as the body digests them better then half way through it says its better not to cook them as they digest better then think it was stem that said its a matter of preferance lol 
> So
> Is it better to eat raw egs or cook them how much protien do you loose from cooking/not cooking?


I think you misunderstood. The protein in *raw* eggs isn't as bioavailable as when they're cooked. We were debating whether liquid egg whites (they're pasteurized, so they're liquid, but not raw) were the same as raw with regards to protein bioavailability. 

Cooked eggs are > than raw. From what I can come up with, liquid egg whites are on par with cooked eggs as the pasteurization process heats them enough to make the protein more bioavailable.

----------


## Blitz777

Just think of it like this: There is no disadvantage to cooking your egg whites while there may be a disadvantage to drinking them in liquid form, assuming pasteurization. Just cook them. Microwave them if pressed for time/cook top.

----------

